# am i nuts or what -- IBS pain



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Ok, I admit it. Maybe I am a hypocondriac, but this is wearing me down. I'm at 132 now. I felt moderate pain under my ribs starting about Saturday. By Monday knew I was in trouble and went on water only. Tuesday the pain started getting worse went left and right, mostly left. Felt like a football was under my right rib. Tuesday nite was so bad I went on pain killers, ended up taking them every 4 hours. Wednesday off work. Pain finally stopped Wednesday night. Diahrrea started Wednesday nite and Thursday morning. One big movement which partially floated. Feel really drained. Only on water since Monday. Called primary and he said gastro problem. Called gastro and he prescribed levsin. Don't know what that is. I asked him about pancreatitus and he lost it. Said "for the upteenth time, no, you don't have it. we've tested you for months, enzymes and blood work, everything except the ercp which I don't want to do, because it's so dangerous. no, no, no you don't have it. You have a very severe IBS problem and you don't tolerate pain worth a damn." Take your medication and start back on that elavil like I told ya. (Sort of got angry with me. But I'm so frightened when I get in pain). Does anybody get these what I call spells and then go back to sort of normal??? Am I crazy or what??? Sorry, just depressed and all. Everything is going straight through me and coming out partially digested or either it's diahrrea or constipation, and that doggone horrible pain. I hate this. Please help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The pain of IBS can be severe. Believe me, when my IBS was bad I think getting hit by a Mack Truck and have him back up over me just to be sure he got me real good would have been less painful. And my pain was pretty much all day every day with a few spikes of really bad pain--when the Mack Truck backed up--before I found meds that helped and the CBT (check the link in my sig)Levsin is an antispasmodic and it can help alot for some people, it helps me a heck of alot. Antidepressants like Elavil can also help alot. It may take a few weeks for them to kick in and for you to get used to them (if they make you sleepy take at night if they make you jumpy and alert take in the morning).You may want to ask for a referal to a pain management clinic. They can teach you techniques that help you tolerate pain better and how to use relaxation techniques that reduce the pain as well.Something like CBT or hypno would aslo be really good as they also help you help your body cope.How you think and feel about your illness can make it worse, or make it better, so working on the mental aspects of a disease like IBS can make a huge difference in how well you handle it.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

